# loaded duck recipe



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

just made a batch of some tasty ducks!! cut some big jalapenos in halves, take out all the seeds. fire up the grill, throw the jalapenos on and cook them up a bit...remove from grill and then stuff the halves with cream cheese, than roll a duck breast over one and wrap with bacon and tooth pick it all, grill the duck to medium rare and enjoy the flavor explosion!!


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

sounds great i need to try that !

I marinated my ducks ( sliced) over night n Jalapeno juice and slices , with Worcestershire sauce , . then fry them in a sauce pan with onions . good stuff !!


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

your making my mouth water!!! just got home from chasing bucks and i am starving  going to hit the outback at 7. 

thanks for the recipe. have to try it out.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

That indeed is an awesome way to cook them.


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

utahgolf said:


> just made a batch of some tasty ducks!! cut some big jalapenos in halves, take out all the seeds. fire up the grill, throw the jalapenos on and cook them up a bit...remove from grill and then stuff the halves with cream cheese, than roll a duck breast over one and wrap with bacon and tooth pick it all, grill the duck to medium rare and enjoy the flavor explosion!!


So the trick to this recipe is grilling up the jalapenos first, right? Then i am assuming that it makes the jalapenos a little more flexible to wrap all the good stuff in. I have tried this recipe before but man was it a pain to get those darn jalaopenos to bend. :evil:

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

you shouldn't have to worry about bending the jalapeno, just use a halves,,,the only thing you're folding is the duck breast over/around the jalapeno....I cook the jalapeno a bit first cause it helps with the flavor, the jalapeno won't cook much at all when you're cooking the duck.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Boy, sign me up for this one!


----------

